# Stomp switch with LED Ring for Muzzle



## JetFixxxer (Dec 27, 2019)

How do I go about wiring this?

I have a bi-color LED RING...
https://www.taydaelectronics.com/datasheets/files/wiring_diagram_3_pin.pdf

Pin 3 is (+), PIN 1&2 (-), but on a bi-color LED the center pin is the Cathode (-) and the outer pins are (+) .   So I'm not sure if the LED ring will work.


----------



## JetFixxxer (Dec 28, 2019)

Anyone?


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Dec 28, 2019)

I don't think these will work for the purpose the Muzzle requires as the rings are Common Anode and it requires a Common Cathode LED. Someone with more expertise may be able to chime in for a way to convert.
I have used the bi-colour rings before but as a standard on/off. I used this PCB for the bi-colour 3PDT switch.








						**3PDT Wiring Board v6 2021 - The Best Ever! - GuitarPCB
					

Smallest profile only (.95" x .93") Amazingly useful for Combo Builds!




					guitarpcb.com


----------



## Robert (Dec 28, 2019)

I think it can be done but you'll have to wire it up a little differently from the standard diagram.

Give me a bit and I'll give you something to try out.    This could actually kill two birds with one stone because I'm planning to make some changes to the LED switching in the near future and this would be helpful info.


----------



## JetFixxxer (Dec 28, 2019)

Will wait for drawing.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 29, 2019)

I take it you've seen how the LED ring looks when both colors are illuminated at once.


----------



## JetFixxxer (Dec 29, 2019)

I have...and was going to use the ring as gated and the LED as active, but waiting for the drawing first


----------



## Robert (Dec 29, 2019)

Wait, so you want to use the 3PDT ring AND a regular LED?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 29, 2019)

I'm also confused.  With a bi-color ring, you don't need the LED. The reason I asked about turning on both colors at once is they don't really blend unless you are standing way back.  Because there are six of each color and they alternate, you get a ring that is dotted red-blue-red-blue when you turn both colors on.  It wasn't the look I was seeking, but you might like it.


----------



## JetFixxxer (Dec 29, 2019)

Robert said:


> Wait, so you want to use the 3PDT ring AND a regular LED?


No.  If I cant get the ring to work.  I was going use pin 2&3 on the gate from the ring and use a red LED for the active side.  So the LED and RING would share the common(cathode).


----------



## JetFixxxer (Jan 5, 2020)

Have you been able to work on something I can try? If not I will just wire like I mentioned above.


----------

